# Introducing Penelope, Lola & Rupert!



## f_j (Oct 9, 2006)

I am finally getting around to posting photos ofour two new Netherland Dwarf bunnies. They are adjustingreally well to their new home. Penelope is a Chestnut doe andLola is a Siamese Sable doe. 

I can't seem to figure out how to attach more than one photo....


----------



## bbgrl20 (Oct 9, 2006)

Aww, so adorable. I have a siemese sable doe aswell. Its fun to look back at her younger pics and see how much she haschange in color!!


----------



## aeposten (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh my goodness, what sweet little girls! They would make great little wives for Oswald and Alfred!

-Amy


----------



## f_j (Oct 9, 2006)

*bbgrl20 wrote:*


> Aww, so adorable. I have a siemese sable doe as well. Itsfun to look back at her younger pics and see how much she has change incolor!!



Oooh, do you have a link to a post with pics of your siamese sabledoe? I'd love to see her coloring! I'm excited towatch both of my girls grow and see how they change.


----------



## f_j (Oct 9, 2006)

*aeposten wrote:*


> Oh my goodness, what sweet little girls! They would makegreat little wives for Oswald and Alfred!
> 
> -Amy



Thanks Amy! I'm sure your boys would be wonderful hubbies! They are adorable!


----------



## Dumby (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes those are beautiful bunnies...They are more mine than hers because I clean up the poop more the F_J.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 9, 2006)

Aww...what cuties!! Welcome home, Sweeties!! 

BTW...you can go to tinypic.com and uploading your photos one-by-onethere. Just cut and paste the IMG link right into your post,and when you finish and push Send, you'll see the pictures right therein your post! 

Rosie*


----------



## f_j (Oct 9, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Aww...what cuties!! Welcome home, Sweeties!!
> 
> BTW...you can go to tinypic.com and uploading your photos one-by-onethere. Just cut and paste the IMG link right into your post,and when you finish and push Send, you'll see the pictures right therein your post!
> 
> Rosie*



Thanks! I'll try that.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Oct 9, 2006)

Aww! Those two are so cute. Congrats!

-Ellie


----------



## Michaela (Oct 9, 2006)

Aww F_J they are beautiful!:bunnydance:


----------



## Lori L (Oct 9, 2006)

They are precious! Are they full grown?


----------



## f_j (Oct 9, 2006)

*Lori L wrote: *


> They are precious! Are they full grown?



Nope, they are just babies. Penelope is bigger because she is a week and a half older.


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 9, 2006)

I love siamese sable! It's a great colour and the changes it makes as the rabbit gets older make it very cool. 

Mine went from this...







to this!


----------



## Lori L (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh wow, that is amazing to see how their coatchanges color. Minilops, your bun is the cutest little thing,how much does she weigh? I have a mini fuzzy lop but I think she's muchbigger than yours. Is there such a thing as dwarf lops? ordwarf fuzzy lops?


----------



## f_j (Oct 9, 2006)

*minilops wrote:*


> I love siamese sable! It's a great colour and the changes itmakes as the rabbit gets older make it very cool.
> 
> Mine went from this...
> 
> ...



Wow! That is quite a change! Your lop is precious! How long did the transition take?


----------



## f_j (Oct 24, 2006)

The girls are right at home now. Welet them out for several hours each evening, and they love their playtime! They are already developing very distinctpersonalities. Lola loves to play but goes back in her cageseveral times during her play time for a snack and a drink.Penelope gets very excited and forgets about going in to eat!One of their favourite things to do is chew their wickertent. Penelope prefers to stand on top of it like thequeen. I can't believe how much Lola's fur has changedalready! Enjoy the pics!!














Edited to resize photos.


----------



## f_j (Oct 24, 2006)

Sorry the photos are so large! I need to resize them before I post from now on!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow Penelope is alittle sister for Pebbles and Teresa!



This is my Teresa.


----------



## Haley (Oct 24, 2006)

*f_j wrote: *


> Sorrythe photos are so large! I need to resize them before I postfrom now on!


Aww your babies are adorable! 

I don know if tinypic does this, but if you use photobucket.com, afteryu upload them you can choose to resize them to message board or emailsize. Its great.

Keep those pics coming. Your girls are so beautiful!


----------



## f_j (Oct 24, 2006)

*Haley wrote:*


> *f_j wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Sorry the photosare so large! I need to resize them before I post from now on!
> ...



Thanks! I will try that right now. We have a ton of pics of them already!

BTW, I love reading about your three boys! They are precious! And I LOVE the name Mr. Tumnus!


----------



## f_j (Oct 24, 2006)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Wow Penelope is alittle sister for Pebbles and Teresa!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Teresa.



She is adorable!! Is she full grown? She looks tiny!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2006)

Yea she is full grown. She weighs 2.30#. 

This is our blog:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15608&amp;forum_id=6


----------



## f_j (Oct 24, 2006)

Let's see if these come out a little better...


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2006)

Me oh my I am going bunnynapping!


----------



## f_j (Oct 24, 2006)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Me oh my I am going bunnynapping!



Sorry, we've grown quite attached to them! LOL :nono


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2006)

Aww come one. I will give them back.:embarrassed:


----------



## f_j (Oct 24, 2006)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Aww come one. I will give them back.:embarrassed:



Hey, don't be greedy, I was looking at your blog and you have 4 adorable bunnies!! lol :tongutwo:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2006)

Very true!


----------



## Haley (Oct 24, 2006)

*f_j wrote: *


> BTW, I love reading about your three boys! They are precious! And I LOVE the name Mr. Tumnus!



Aww thanks 


And I love the new pics. What beautiful snuggly girls you have!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 24, 2006)

What Cutie-Pah-Tooties!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 25, 2006)

Oh Boy, are they cute or what?!!! They really like that wicker tent, don't they . Really lovely!

Jan


----------



## f_j (Nov 1, 2006)

Penelope has a new game that she likes toplay. I lie down on the floor on my stomach, and she hops upand down my legs and on my back! She even poses for pictureson my shoulder. I'll upload the pictures that my boyfriendtook later. I'm sure Lola will join in this gamesoon. Just like a typical little sister, soon after Penelopediscovers something new to do, Lola joins in. My boyfriendmade them a couple of little play houses out of cardboard boxes thatthey seem to really like. Unfortunately, they also seem toenjoy pulling up the carpet! 

We have some exciting news to share! Penelope and Lola aregetting a new baby brother on Sunday! He is a harlequincolored Holland lop and we are naming him Rupert. He willhave his own cage, but we are hoping that after the girls are spayedand he is neutered he will bond with them. He is my earlyChristmas gift from my boyfriend, who I finally managed to convincethat 3 bunnies isn't too many! I'll post pictures once ournew baby is home. I hope the girls don't get too jealous!


----------



## tracyplayle (Nov 1, 2006)

3 bunniesare definitely not too many.We have 3 (2 does and a buck) and wouldn't be without them. In fact, wetoo introduced the buck later on after getting the girls, and theybonded just fine after a few week's effort (they're all spayed/neuteredthough).

Actually, I lie a little - 3 bunnies are trouble but that's onlybecause they plot evil doings together and encourage naughty behaviourof each other! Wouldn't have them any other way. We'd have 4 if wethought the house could cope with it! 

I bet you can't wait to get Rupert. He sounds gorgeous. Harlequins are sooooo beautiful. Really special. Is he a lop?


----------



## tracyplayle (Nov 1, 2006)

Sorry - just realised that you already said inyour message that he's a lop (silly me :?). Can't wait to see thephotos - I bet he's stunning.


----------



## f_j (Nov 1, 2006)

^tracyplayle - your bunnies areadorable! It is nice to know that someone else has two doesand a buck and it has worked out well. I know what you meanthough - our girls are already partners in crime, we can't help butadmire their intelligence! We are extremely excited to getRupert. Do all three of your buns live together? Ordo they just have play times together?


----------



## cheryl (Nov 1, 2006)

Aww your girls are just togorgeous! They both sound just adorable

I will be looking forward to seeing pictures of your new boy Rupert(i just love the name!) 

gorgeous snuggle bunnies!








cheryl


----------



## f_j (Nov 3, 2006)

Well, the girls survived their first vetcheck-up (I think they took it better than we did!). I amglad to say they are both in excellent health! We wanted tobe sure before we brought our new addition home on Sunday. Wewere very impressed with our vet, he seems to be a bunnyexpert. He even printed off lots of useful bunny info forus. We also got a tour of their facilities and discussed thespay procedure in detail, so that we'll be ready when the timecomes. Needless to say, the girls are happy to be home(especially Penelope, she was not thrilled about beingexamined!).


----------



## f_j (Nov 6, 2006)

Here is Penelope and Lola's new baby brother, Rupert!


----------



## f_j (Nov 6, 2006)

And here is a pic of Penelope hanging out on my shoulder:


----------



## f_j (Nov 14, 2006)

I caught Rupert dreaming today:






He is adusting well to his new home. He is such a sweetheart,a bit shy but sooo sweet! We are still waiting on hispermanent cage that we have ordered, I think he'll be even happier oncehe's in that.


----------



## f_j (Nov 22, 2006)

Rupert's new cage finally arrived onMonday! I can't even begin to tell you how happy he is nowthat he is in the new cage and in the room where he has his playtime. It has set my mind at ease a lot. We have setup his cage and the girls' cage in such a way that the two nest boxesseparate them, so they can't really see each other from inside theircages, but they can hear and smell each other. We switch theramp between the two cages depending on whose playtime it is.It has worked out really well!

The setup:






Rupert's cage (aka "The Boy's Cage")





Penelope and Lola's cage (aka "The Girls' Cage):





Oh, and if it is possible, could one of the mods please add Rupert's name to the title of the thread? Thank you!!


----------



## Haley (Nov 22, 2006)

*f_j wrote: *


> Oh,and if it is possible, could one of the mods please add Rupert's nameto the title of the thread? Thank you!!


Okay, I changed it for you. Let me know if you want anything different.

Rupert is one lucky little guy. Great cage!


----------



## f_j (Nov 22, 2006)

*Haley wrote:*


> *f_j wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh, and if it ispossible, could one of the mods please add Rupert's name to the titleof the thread? Thank you!!
> ...



That is perfect! Thanks Haley


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 22, 2006)

Great set up - no wonder Rupert is a happy boy 

Jan


----------



## samixXx (Nov 22, 2006)

wow great cage, there very lucky buns


----------



## f_j (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Jan and samixXx!

Here is Rupert, contemplating weight-lifting to be big and strong like his daddy:





"I think I can, I think I can..."





The inseparable girls (knock on wood!):


----------



## cheryl (Nov 23, 2006)

Rupert sure has grown up to be a big good looking boy..i just love that adorable face!

Aww the girls are still pretty as ever 



cheryl


----------



## f_j (Nov 28, 2006)

*cheryl13 wrote:*


> Rupert sure has grown up to be a big good looking boy..ijust love that adorable face!
> 
> Aww the girls are still pretty as ever
> 
> ...



Thanks cheryl!


----------



## f_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I took some pictures of our babiestonight. Penelope and Lola are not very cooperative, theydon't stop moving! Rupert, on the other hand, doesn't mindposing.

Rupert taking a break from binkying:





Penelope trying to eat the wrist strap on the camera:





Lola before hopping into my lap:


----------



## Haley (Nov 28, 2006)

Great new pics!

I just love Ruperts coloring, its so pretty (er..handsome, rather )

Your girls are gorgeous as well!


----------



## f_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks Haley! I completely fell inlove with Rupert's coloring the first time I saw him.Luckily, my boyfriend did too. We weren't supposed to get athird bunny until next year, but I showed him Rupert's picture and nofurther convincing was necessary!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 29, 2006)

Your rabbits are all beautiful - Rupert really seems to like having his picture taken 

Jan


----------



## Dumby (Dec 10, 2006)

*
LuvaBun wrote: *


> Your rabbits are allbeautiful - Rupert really seems to like having his picture taken
> 
> Jan


He likes to watch hockey on TV also


----------



## f_j (Jan 2, 2007)

I haven't posted photos of my gang in awhile...so hear are some new ones. The Vacation Villa and thehammock were both Christmas gifts...they love them!!Especially the Villa.

Rupert cheering for the Toronto Maple Leafs:





The girls enjoying their hammock:





"Is this one for me??"





Chilling in the Vacation Villa:





Rupert just being cute:





Tough life:





Snuggle bunnies:


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh my goodness they are soooo cute!!! Where did ya get that Vacation Villa?? 

I saw those Hammock things in the pet store. Didn't know ifthey'd like that, thats really neat. Might have to get themone of those hehehe


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 2, 2007)

LOL!

He looks so relaxed but that does not look comfy!


----------



## f_j (Jan 2, 2007)

Crystal - Thanks! I got the Vacation Villa from www.leithpetwerks.com. It is a great site! 

jordiwes - I know, that picture cracks me up every time I see it! Rupert is the bunny flop king! LOL


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 2, 2007)

Great pics ! I love Rupert watching the TV from the upstairs of his villa 

Jan


----------



## f_j (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks Jan! Rupert does that just about every night, especially when hockey is on


----------



## f_j (Jan 11, 2007)

Here are a couple more pics of my babies:

Penelope and Lola snuggling:





Rupert resting after doing his bunny 500's:


----------

